# Tracing Jasper/Butler - Clydesdale X TB. Poss from Cheshire?



## wipeout (4 July 2009)

I'm looking to find out more information about my horse Jasper.

I bought him in February 2004 from Stubley Hollow farm in Dronfield, Derbyshire.

I was told he was 10 at the time but both my vet and dentist think he was 6.

This means he is either 12 or 16 now!

I was also told he used to be called Butler and he came from a farmer in cheshire.

As far as I know Jasper is a Clydesdale x TB, he is bright bay. He is 16.3hh.

I'd be interested to find out any history about him, who bred him? When he was broken etc.

Jasper is the best thing that has ever happened to me, I'd just like to know more about him.

PM me if you prefer.

Thanks


----------



## pricklyflower (10 July 2009)

Sorry I don't know him but wanted to say OMG he is gorgeous!!


----------



## wipeout (10 July 2009)

Thanks! I think so too!


----------



## H's mum (17 July 2009)

Good luck in your search! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




I used to have a clydey/arab and he was gorgeous too - they make for very nice handsome horses do clydey crosses! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Kate x


----------

